# Colorado Elk Hunt



## DABAU (Nov 20, 2010)

For any of you who have been to Colorado elk hunting I need some help. I'm in the process of trying to figure out exactly where to go next year for an archery elk hunt in Colorado. I'm planning on applying to New Mexico and if unsuccessful I'm going to buy an OTC elk tag in Colorado as a back up plan.

I've been doing quite a bit of reserach on the Colorado units and quite frankly it is a little overwhelming. I know everyone has a horror story for every unit about not seeing any elk, too much pressure, etc. so I would love to get some first hand knowledge from someone who has been.

If any of you have been and care to share your experiences, recommendations, where to go, where not to go, specific units, etc. it would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ben300win (Nov 22, 2010)

Been 6 times to southwestern Colorado. Killed 4 bulls. Two of the hunts were guided. The other 4 were unguided on public land. I killed 2 bulls on the guided hunt (one in the avatar and a 4x4). I passed one in 2006, but my buddy shot one so we split the meat. I have hunted unit 70 and 62. One time in 62 and it was pretty good with the maximum elevation about 9000 ft or so. If you plan on hunting that area I would suggest looking for elk in the windy point area and north. We used a guides camp but were unguided. We were the only guys that killed a bull. In unit 70 we hunt near lone cone near Norwood.


----------



## deadend (Nov 22, 2010)

If you're planning to archery hunt during any OTC hunt in Colorado I think you will be severely frustrated and most likely unsuccessful.  Bulls will not be bugling nor responding to calls after having been pressured in archery, muzzleloader, and 1st rifle.  You can have success but it will probably come with a rifle.  I've hunted the Flattops twice with success once.  Pm me if you need any info I can give.


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 24, 2010)

I rifle hunted in Units 7 and 8 this year (late Oct.). The friend that took me has hunted there the past 18 years (black powder & rifle) with much success. Lots of the area is National forest/public land. In a week of really windy weather, we saw one bull and a herd of about 12 cows, but there was lots of sign (bedding areas, tracks in the snow, etc.) indicating they were there, just holed up tight waiting out the wind.

The tags for 7/8 are a little easier to get, as it's listed as a CWD area, but in his 18 yrs hunting there, my friends never heard of one being diseased. The designation keeps a lot of people away.

He knew the area and acted as a guide for me. You can get USGS maps from the Colorado DOW website with lots of game info on them. If you don't go guided, make sure you have a good GPS, and be ready to walk a lot.

I didn't fill my elk tag, but did take a decent muley buck.


----------



## DABAU (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I'll PM each of you in the near future to get some more details. I really appreciate it!


----------



## huntmore (Dec 4, 2010)

If you go to New Mexico try unit 16d in the hela (sp) national forest.
I had a great time there. Lots of elk but the wind will mess you up. It is amasing how fasta 500 pound animal can do the mile when he gets a wiff.


----------



## godawgs735 (Dec 5, 2010)

*Archery Elk*

For archery elk in southern Colorado I would have to recommend Clay Allison and the rest of the guy's at Santa Fe Outfitters. They run a top notch operation and have put hundreds of clients within bow range of big bulls over the years. As a videographer I have personally been to and filmed hunts at Santa Fe Outfitters. We have gone 3 for 3 over the past two years out there with some great action.

Also, we hunt with Beaverhead Outfitters in New Mexico. The Diamond's are great people. This unit 16c in the Gila National Forrest. This is the best elk hunting in New Mexico. Just do a search for unit 16c in New Mexico and see what you come up with. This is the land that holds bulls in the 400" range. I have personally seen one. Last year during archery season I think they went 14 out 0f 19 hunters killed and everyone had shot opportunities. 

You can't go wrong with either one, just depends what state you prefer and the terrain! Good Luck


----------



## USMCBowman (Jan 14, 2011)

Deadend, I just posted an inquiry about the flattops before I saw this thread.  We are planning to do an archery hunt there this year (OTC), what can you tell me about this area?


----------



## jkoch (Jan 14, 2011)

If you are planning on going to NM then give Johnny Hughes at Elite Outfitters a call. This is a REAL outfitter. (see avatar)


----------



## ASEHUNTER (Mar 4, 2011)

Check out circkle k ranch in Delores CO, Al cannon is a real great guy and runs a good outfit, hunting is tough terrain is steep and woody but we always been in the elk.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 5, 2011)

If you go to Co. , be sure and get a mule deer tag also.  If you dont you will regret it.  I went in 04 and tagged out on a 6x6 on the secound morning.  Being a tightwad i didnt get a mule deer tag so i spent a week at camp with not much to do other than enjoy the beautiful country.  I really regret not getting that mule deer tag.


----------



## deadend (Mar 5, 2011)

Flaustin1 said:


> If you go to Co. , be sure and get a mule deer tag also.  If you dont you will regret it.  I went in 04 and tagged out on a 6x6 on the secound morning.  Being a tightwad i didnt get a mule deer tag so i spent a week at camp with not much to do other than enjoy the beautiful country.  I really regret not getting that mule deer tag.



All deer tags are draw now if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## cephus91 (Mar 5, 2011)

I am planning an elk hunt now as well.  Shooting for early rifle season in NM.  Anyone know anything about Quinlin Ranch in NM?  

http://www.quinlanranchesnewmexico.com/


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 5, 2011)

deadend said:


> All deer tags are draw now if I'm not mistaken.



Oh ok.  Been a while since i went and they were OTC.  I guess they had a few hard winters there that killed off alot of the herd.


----------



## ben300win (Mar 6, 2011)

The application due date is April 5th so it is time to be putting in for the draw even if you are not sure where to go. Best bet is to apply for a point as your first option and the unit you want to hunt as your second option. That way you get the point and get to hunt the area you wanted in the same year. For Colorado that is.


----------



## wareaglejim (Mar 21, 2011)

I've been out there many years.  Public land units 30 and 31 north of fruita/grand junction.  The elk in my avatar came from 30.  Lots of BLM land out there.  We've taken some very big muleys, but they've gotten tougher to draw tags in this area of western co.  Get some materials from the Dept. of Conservation.  They put out a good magazine called Colorado Hunting or something like that.  It gives good info on all the units.  I actually picked up a copy in the Steamboat airport when we went skiing in Feb.


----------



## Grey Man (Mar 22, 2011)

deadend said:


> If you're planning to archery hunt during any OTC hunt in Colorado I think you will be severely frustrated and most likely unsuccessful.  Bulls will not be bugling nor responding to calls after having been pressured in archery, muzzleloader, and 1st rifle.  You can have success but it will probably come with a rifle.  I've hunted the Flattops twice with success once.  Pm me if you need any info I can give.



For many units you can buy OTC tags for early archery so the pressure will not be much of an issue.


----------



## deadend (Mar 22, 2011)

Grey Man said:


> For many units you can buy OTC tags for early archery so the pressure will not be much of an issue.



10-4 I didn't realize some gmu's had those available.


----------



## Grey Man (Mar 23, 2011)

Id say its about half that have OTC archery tags. They are in out of the way places and not all have public land.


----------

